# aas2raws good?



## Reality Wizard (Jun 22, 2020)

Anyone try AAS2raws.com?  

I?ve bought test, dbol, and adrol from them all coming back positive with the roidtest kit.

I?m now double checking cause I want to get stuff that is more often faked.


----------



## Millslane (Jun 22, 2020)

Reality Wizard said:


> Anyone try AAS2raws.com?
> 
> I?ve bought test, dbol, and adrol from them all coming back positive with the roidtest kit.
> 
> I?m now double checking cause I want to get stuff that is more often faked.


I'm assuming  your talking about finished products and not Raws correct?

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## ordawg1 (Jun 22, 2020)

Roidtest kit is not reliable ~


----------



## Millslane (Jun 22, 2020)

ordawg1 said:


> Roidtest kit is not reliable ~


I don't even think you need to test these 3 compounds
 Let alone a good test kit. Considering you bought 3 of the cheapest compounds there is to make.  I would say chances are they're probably real, but you'll have to get blood work to determine how real...

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (Jun 28, 2020)

Somebody stop this dude!
Its advertising and nothing else. 



Reality Wizard said:


> Anyone try AAS2raws.com?
> 
> I?ve bought test, dbol, and adrol from them all coming back positive with the roidtest kit.
> 
> I?m now double checking cause I want to get stuff that is more often faked.


----------

